# New SchH 1 title...



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm very pleased to say it was a good day...

Bismark v. Wildhaus (aka Chase) earned his SchH 1 title yesterday.. We also took high SchH 1.. 

We've had a lot of ups and downs and it never would have been possible without the help of a few people, really one person inparticular (not including me) for getting my dog where he is today.. 

Hard work and perseverance does pay off!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bretta says give her brother a big sloppy kiss for her! And Glory B says congrats to her Uncle Chase!!!! 

You need to change his titles in your signature line and have him start catching up to Chaos!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats to both of you!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice!!!:happyboogie:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations again Leesa, you guys did very well. Some of your obe. pictures are up. Hopefully I can load the protection pics this evening.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks Carolina!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

big congradulations to you
and your dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Lisa and Chase, well done and great scores!!!
Carolina, I saw the pics you put up, they are great, can't wait to see the protection ones!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A GREAT BIG :congratulations:Leesa!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Huge Congrats!!!!:happyboogie:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats!
Best wishes on your dog's future!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone!

We'll be taking a much needed break from training!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:congratulations: Yippee!!!! Big accomplishment Leesa! I know how hard you have worked for this! <HUGS>

Lee


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

:congratulations:


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vikki


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

G-burg said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> We'll be taking a much needed break from training!


Break? What are you talking about a break? Sch2 is calling!!!!!:wild:


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrat's Leesa on a job well done!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats Chase and Leesa!!! What character you both have shown through this adventure. I think you guys really deserve a break!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on a job well done and earned.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Heartfelt congratulations to both of you on your accomplishment. Way to go!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone!


----------

